# waldo bees - still has packages



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I got my bees from Waldo Bees in Ohio this year ( everyone else was out by the time I ordered). When they called to tell me my bees were in the mail, I asked if they had more packages - they said they did. Mine arrived today in good shape. A bit feisty....but very few dead ones in the box. now to get to them GO IN the hive. 

I tried dumping them - it took a much harder shake than I thought. There were still some in the mailing package so I put it on the ground in front of the hive, but so far, they seem to like the mailing package better. It is very windy today so I assume that is making it harder for them.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I read somewhere that putting a white sheet down and making a ramp with it up to the hive is the way to do it.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I just took out 5 frames, hung the queen cage in the super and put the whole shipping box in there with the lid off and the syrup container removed. Come back the next day and remove the shipping box. All the bees are out and in the hive. Add the 5 frames back in. No stress installing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do the same as 9 acres except I leave the whole ten frames in with the queen cage and place an empty medium box around the package cage. 

Do a search here for the gentile package install.

 Al


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, I didn't think of that Al. Maybe I'll try it that way when we install my brothers bees this next week. Thanks!


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> I got my bees from Waldo Bees in Ohio this year ( everyone else was out by the time I ordered). When they called to tell me my bees were in the mail, I asked if they had more packages - they said they did. Mine arrived today in good shape. A bit feisty....but very few dead ones in the box. now to get to them GO IN the hive.
> 
> I tried dumping them - it took a much harder shake than I thought. There were still some in the mailing package so I put it on the ground in front of the hive, but so far, they seem to like the mailing package better. It is very windy today so I assume that is making it harder for them.


Do you know what kind of bees they are?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Italian bees.

Now you guys tell me! I just read the instructions from Waldo's.....
Now I think there is hive robbing going on....they are all buzzing around the hives today rather than going out and about. I am going to put on the entrance reducers tonight after they all go to bed. The reducers I have raise the brooder box up off the base unit. I got them together as a package too. GRRR.

I got 2 stings - and they are really swollen and tight, itching terribly. This is an allergic reaction?

all the bees are out of the containers now. Fortunately we had a warm day today rather than yesterday's cool day.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

No, it's not an allergic reaction. It is normal. Be thankful.

I wouldn't wait until tonight. I would put it on now. Bees get testier at night and crawl into places they never find in daylight. If you want to discuss reactions, pm me your phone number and I'll give you a call.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't see your reply, Iddee. 

I am fine now. I had a golf-ball sized lump on my neck.

My entrance reducers are too large they raise the hive up off the base. Dh will cut them down for me - when he gets the elec back on in his shop. The bees are fine now. I checked and the queens weren't out of their cages yet - it's been 4 days so I released them. All the outside buzzers went inside when I released them and all was very, very quiet. almost eerie.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Roger Hoopingarner of MSU says queens in packages should be released when you dump the package. He claims they have been in the package together long enough to get acclamated. 

I am not sure I fully agree with that in all cases.

 Al


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought my chances were gone forthis year....I had some ordered (or so I thought) from a local guy and when i called he said i never picked them up so he sold them. Since he never told me when they were coming I didn't know to go get them.

Can anyone recommend this company for a newbie? Is it to late to order some for New Hampshire?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't konw about NH or if they have bees still. YOu can always call them. Mine arrived with little dead an dwith quite a sting..... I live close to them too though.


----------

